# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Kiteboard auf Rm gefunden

## D70

Hallo an die Kitergemeinde. Ich habe ber Ostern beim Strandsegeln auf der Insel Rm am Snderstrand oben links neben der Vogelinsel im Priel ein Kiteboard gefunden. Wer es verloren hat und es auch beschreiben kann, kann mich gerne anrufen. (Tom Lorenz,0177/5046220)

----------


## KIV

Sehr ehrenhaft von Dir, Kompliment! 

Vielleicht schreibst Du es hier auch noch rein, da treiben sich mehr Kiter rum: http://forum.oase.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8
Und im Dailydose-Kleinanzeigenbereich gibts ne "Lost-and-found"-Ecke, darber habe ich schon mal ein Rigg zurckbekommen.

----------

